# Partnership with TestReadyPro (CFAT Prep Training)



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Apr 2008)

All,

We are pleased to announce an official Preferred Partnership between TestReadyPro.com (TRP) and Milnet.ca.

Please read on for an announcement from Chris Bedwell, President of TestReadyPro:



As a member of any of the Milnet.ca family of sites (including Army.ca, Navy.ca, Air-Force.ca), you can now access the most comprehensive CFAT preparation program available, at a significantly discounted price!

You can now benefit immediately from these training courses and learning materials, designed for your specific needs and learning requirements for the CFAT (verbal, spatial, problem solving) - including unlimited practice tests! Visit TRP now to register!

Better still, Milnet.ca users have access to exclusive promotional codes offering a discount of up to 25% on our CFAT, RCMP, Ontario Police and Firefighter Training programs. When registering, simply enter the applicable code below for an instant rebate:

CFAT: MILN008
RCMP: MILN009
PATI: MILN010
FIRE: MILN011



Thanks to Chris and TestReadyPro for the generous offer. Chris will be monitoring this thread and will be able to directly respond to questions or feedback on TestReadyPro's program.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## TestReadyPro.com (29 Apr 2008)

Chris here from TestReadyPro.com,

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions regarding our CFAT training course, or any of our other courses.

There is always a great deal of discussion whether you need to prepare for the CFAT test or not. Quite simply, it is always an advantage to be prepared and build your skill set as required, so while preparation may not be necessary for some it is usually essential for the majority of us, particularly when it comes to redeveloping your math skills.

With that said, I would encourage you to take advantage of your membership in the Milnet.ca Family - you can use the codes above on our CFAT, Police (PATI, RCMP) or Firefighter Training Courses.

If you have any questions, please contact me! 

Regards, Chris


----------



## medaid (29 Apr 2008)

Mike and Chris,

   Thank you bot very much in making this partnership a go! I'm sure many of our members will be able to gaine valuable knowledge and insight from the website. BZ to you both!


----------



## kincanucks (29 Apr 2008)

Sorry don't agree with someone paying 199 dollars to prepare for a test that is based on Gr 10 English and Mathematics.  Perhaps this program works for the other tests but by practicing long division and fractions and reading, an applicant can pass the CFAT.  This is based on six years of recruiting so take it for what it is worth. In addition, there are many books in your local library, free of charge, that can help an applicant prepare for the CFAT just see the librarian for assistance.  One final point, it is your money not mine so if you think you need something like this and it does what it claims to do then all the power to you.


----------



## JJJ (29 Apr 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Sorry don't agree with someone paying 199 dollars to prepare for a test that is based on Gr 10 English and Mathematics.  Perhaps this program works for the other tests but by practicing long division and fractions and reading, an applicant can pass the CFAT.  This is based on six years of recruiting so take it for what it is worth. In addition, there are many books in your local library, free of charge, that can help an applicant prepare for the CFAT just see the librarian for assistance.  One final point, it is your money not mine so if you think you need something like this and it does what it claims to do then all the power to you.



Just remember $199 to you is like $20 to somebody else. I would not pay it, but I know some who would. Also, I think it is $119 and 25% off.


----------



## Springroll (29 Apr 2008)

I agree with Kincanucks on this one.

$119 to practice for the CFAT is way to much! If it was something like $19.99, then it wouldn't be so bad.
Go to your local library, get a library card and take out a GED book.
After not attending school for 10 years, thats all I did, and qual'd for all trades. 

The CFAT is nothing to stress about, and definitely not something worth spending $119 on a study program for.

JMHO


----------



## Remius (29 Apr 2008)

Have to agree with kincanucks on that.  Way too much for something a little discipline and time can accomplish.  The new CFAT guide availible on-line at Forces.ca plus a little effort on an applicant's part will save you the money.  That and a few basic testing strategies from the internet (like don't show up hungover  :blotto.  This isn't the SATs or MCATs.

That'll be 20$ from everyone who just read this.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> That'll be 20$ from everyone who just read this.   ;D



How much is it going to cost me to have you deliver the 20$ to me?   ;D


I had a dyslexic moment and read that as "20$ for everyone who just read this".


----------



## Remius (29 Apr 2008)

George, I also have a deal on assisstance for eye tests...


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2008)

Pattent pending !!!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43026.0.html


----------



## medaid (29 Apr 2008)

You know honestly, let the people who want to spend that money spend it. it's not like they take any of our advice anyways. This'll make our jobs easier whenever someone wants to ask stupid CFAT questions over and over again.

"How do I prep for it?! What do I work on?!" Ad nauseum, just link them to the site and be done with it. Lock the thread and throw it away.


----------



## jzaidi1 (30 Apr 2008)

I wrote the early 90's version of the CFAT - passed with flying colours.  I qualified for nearly all trades.  The essential part of the CFAT which, I forgot during the test was "speed" along with accuracy.  I wasn't able to complete the last 5 or 6 questions on one of the parts just because I lost track of time.  My accruacy was very good though.

As for TRP -   I don't think I'd pony up that kind of dough unles it came with one-on-one time with a CFAT tutor/expert.  It's essentially an intelligence test and the best way to prepare is to hit the books and do practice IQ tests online.  Try www.math.com - it's pretty good.

J


----------



## AgentSmith (30 Apr 2008)

I really don't think it's necessary to pay over $100 to prepare for the CFAT. I took the test recently and I passed with flying colors. All you need to do is buy a GED book (an ASVAB test study guide also works), read a lot, and you'll be okay. I know, people can do whatever they want with their money but there are tons of free tests online that you can use. I don't mean to insult these guys, I'm sure it could be very helpful to some people. All I'm saying is there's a ton of free stuff out there that can help you prepare as well.   

Though I agree with MedTech, it would be easier to just give people the link and say "here you go, use this". I've lurked for a while and I've seen a lot of CFAT threads asking the exact same question over and over again, and I'm sure it gets on people's nerves.


----------



## JJJ (30 Apr 2008)

I used a ASVAB test study guide and a GED. They will have you over prepared and it cost me about $20 for the ASVAB guide.


----------



## mciver (30 Apr 2008)

To be quite honest, I personally took the CFAT in January and found no problems with the test.  I also qualified for all trades.  All I did was use common sense and look up a few IQ tests online.  Very easy stuff people.  And for those who "sweat this" test, all I can say to that, is I truly hope you are not joining/wanting to join the CF to watch and protect my back or others around us.  If you are worried about failing this test, you have already failed everything the military stands for in "my" opinion.  There is no such thing as NOT being able to accomplish something, and for those who fail this test, please think long and hard about wanting to take the test again.  This is the easiest part of the CF and it only gets more challenging from there.  If you are not prepared for the test, you are not ready to defend our nation, or fellow soldiers period.  Again, this is my opinion and I know others will agree with me, but also some will disagree.  That is fine.  Just please be prepared for what lies ahead of you in your career path.  Good luck and be wise.


----------



## Remius (1 May 2008)

mciver said:
			
		

> To be quite honest, I personally took the CFAT in January and found no problems with the test.  I also qualified for all trades.  All I did was use common sense and look up a few IQ tests online.  Very easy stuff people.  And for those who "sweat this" test, all I can say to that, is I truly hope you are not joining/wanting to join the CF to watch and protect my back or others around us.  If you are worried about failing this test, you have already failed everything the military stands for in "my" opinion.  There is no such thing as NOT being able to accomplish something, and for those who fail this test, please think long and hard about wanting to take the test again.  This is the easiest part of the CF and it only gets more challenging from there.  If you are not prepared for the test, you are not ready to defend our nation, or fellow soldiers period.  Again, this is my opinion and I know others will agree with me, but also some will disagree.  That is fine.  Just please be prepared for what lies ahead of you in your career path.  Good luck and be wise.



I think I have to disagree with just about everything you wrote.  Those that "worry" or "sweat" about the test are generally the ones trying to prepare to be successful.  Glad to see you think you know what everything the military stands for, clichés and all, but I don't mind having someone who "sweats the little things" like the CFAT because more than likely he/she will sweat the bigger things that will be necessary to "watch and protect my back or others around us".


----------



## JJJ (1 May 2008)

mciver said:
			
		

> To be quite honest, I personally took the CFAT in January and found no problems with the test.  I also qualified for all trades.  All I did was use common sense and look up a few IQ tests online.  Very easy stuff people.  *And for those who "sweat this" test, all I can say to that, is I truly hope you are not joining/wanting to join the CF to watch and protect my back or others around us.  If you are worried about failing this test, you have already failed everything the military stands for in "my" opinion. *



This is by far one of the most ridiculous comments I have ever heard on this board. I hope you can rethink that post.


----------



## Springroll (1 May 2008)

I agree with JJJ and Crantor.
The post is absolutely ridiculous!

Keep in mind that the poster hasn't even gone to BMQ yet.... :


----------



## Shamrock (1 May 2008)

I think these prep guides are a great idea.  Not only do they potentially give test-takers a more competitive score, they also encourage the keeners who are willing to work hard to prepare for something a further avenue to do their prep work; it also gives candidates something to do while they await their test date, reducing the "holy crap this takes forever" mentality.  This is sheer speculation, but I imagine these prep tests may also help retention -- I know I'd be more willing to stay with an employer if I dropped $200 for an aptitude test.


----------



## medaid (1 May 2008)

mciver said:
			
		

> To be quite honest, I personally took the CFAT in January and found no problems with the test.  I also qualified for all trades.  All I did was use common sense and look up a few IQ tests online.  Very easy stuff people.  And for those who "sweat this" test, all I can say to that, is I truly hope you are not joining/wanting to join the CF to watch and protect my back or others around us.  If you are worried about failing this test, you have already failed everything the military stands for in "my" opinion.  There is no such thing as NOT being able to accomplish something, and for those who fail this test, please think long and hard about wanting to take the test again.  This is the easiest part of the CF and it only gets more challenging from there.  If you are not prepared for the test, you are not ready to defend our nation, or fellow soldiers period.  Again, this is my opinion and I know others will agree with me, but also some will disagree.  That is fine.  Just please be prepared for what lies ahead of you in your career path.  Good luck and be wise.



Excellent... I think you should tell all the police applicants who slave over an exam book the same thing. Sheesh... :


----------



## mciver (1 May 2008)

My bad if anyone here thinks I am being selfish or what have you, but to me this test was easy, and I have been out of school for a very long time.  If you brush up on what you need to know, it is a total breeze.  But why spend any money period when there is ample ways to learn otherwise.  Like I said before, common sense, brainpower and a will to succeed are all you should need.  The military life is a significant challenge, and if you cannot make your way through an "airconditioned", multiple choice, more time given than possibly being needed test, you really are not ready to handle the daily pressures of life in combat, or other trades.  And for the person whom wrote the comment of "sweating in combat" or whatever it was you said, I'm happy for you, if you are confident having this person alongside you in battle.  I am not thinking of myself, I think of others, always have.  A soldier who does not have the confidence of passing a simple test is not just a liability to others, but also to themself.  I wish anyone who undertakes the CF the best of luck, but be sure of what you want out of it before you enroll.  If its just a paycheck you want, go elsewhere, if you are ready, prepared, and willing to take a challenge with confidence and eagerness, go for it.  That's what we need.  Stay Positive and Stay Safe.


----------



## Shamrock (1 May 2008)

mciver said:
			
		

> The military life is a significant challenge, and if you cannot make your way through an "airconditioned", multiple choice, more time given than possibly being needed test, you really are not ready to handle the daily pressures of life in combat, or other trades...



I'll bite.  What training or experience do you possess that qualifies you to disqualify others?


----------



## JJJ (2 May 2008)

mciver said:
			
		

> My bad if anyone here thinks I am being selfish or what have you, but to me this test was easy, and I have been out of school for a very long time.  If you brush up on what you need to know, it is a total breeze.  But why spend any money period when there is ample ways to learn otherwise.  Like I said before, common sense, brainpower and a will to succeed are all you should need.  The military life is a significant challenge, and if you cannot make your way through an "airconditioned", multiple choice, more time given than possibly being needed test, you really are not ready to handle the daily pressures of life in combat, or other trades.  And for the person whom wrote the comment of "sweating in combat" or whatever it was you said, I'm happy for you, if you are confident having this person alongside you in battle.  I am not thinking of myself, I think of others, always have.  A soldier who does not have the confidence of passing a simple test is not just a liability to others, but also to themself.  I wish anyone who undertakes the CF the best of luck, but be sure of what you want out of it before you enroll.  If its just a paycheck you want, go elsewhere, if you are ready, prepared, and willing to take a challenge with confidence and eagerness, go for it.  That's what we need.  Stay Positive and Stay Safe.



You seem to be talking like you have years and years of military service. Have you even been to BMQ yet? But you are also entitled to your own opinion and nobody here can change that.


----------



## Remius (2 May 2008)

mciver said:
			
		

> My bad if anyone here thinks I am being selfish or what have you, but to me this test was easy, and I have been out of school for a very long time.  If you brush up on what you need to know, it is a total breeze.  But why spend any money period when there is ample ways to learn otherwise.  Like I said before, common sense, brainpower and a will to succeed are all you should need.  The military life is a significant challenge, and if you cannot make your way through an "airconditioned", multiple choice, more time given than possibly being needed test, you really are not ready to handle the daily pressures of life in combat, or other trades.  And for the person whom wrote the comment of "sweating in combat" or whatever it was you said, I'm happy for you, if you are confident having this person alongside you in battle.  I am not thinking of myself, I think of others, always have.  A soldier who does not have the confidence of passing a simple test is not just a liability to others, but also to themself.  I wish anyone who undertakes the CF the best of luck, but be sure of what you want out of it before you enroll.  If its just a paycheck you want, go elsewhere, if you are ready, prepared, and willing to take a challenge with confidence and eagerness, go for it.  That's what we need.  Stay Positive and Stay Safe.



I don't think you're being selfish.  I just think you are talking about stuff you don't have any real knowledge or experience with.  That "simple test" can and will determine the rest of your future in the CF, so people have every right to be worried about it.  And go back and read what I actually wrote.  You still haven't got it right.   And don't presume to know what we need.  You aren't even part of the "we" crowd yet.

Wasn't you that said in another thread that you were nervous about a letter you might receive regarding your medical?  Wow, geez, I guess if you are nervous about that then you won't make a good soldier machine that has to rise up to the many challenges you seem to know about.


----------



## JJJ (2 May 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Wasn't you that said in another thread that you were nervous about a letter you might receive regarding your medical?  Wow, geez, I guess if you are nervous about that then you won't make a good soldier machine that has to rise up to the many challenges you seem to know about.



It went a little something like this:
"Does this letter tell me that I have been rejected for some reason?  Most people who get their acceptance receive a phone call instead of the letter.  *I am very nervous* and have dedicated myself 200% to this for the last 8 months"


----------



## 2 Cdo (2 May 2008)

Sorry folks, but this is starting to get ridiculous. How many threads are on this site about CFAT testing? How did all of us dinosaurs manage to qualify and join the Forces without prep testing and the internet assisstance? Now people are shelling out money (I honestly don't care if it's $1.00 or $100.00) for a test that is geared towards a grade 10 education level.  : 

Is the quality of todays education that bad that potential recruits need to study for this test? Combine this with the threads on "What happens in basic training" and "What do I bring to basic training" and "How should I fold my underwear in basic training" leaves me shaking my head in disbelief. I knew next to nothing when I joined the military and guess what, my instructors at all levels taught me WHAT I NEEDED TO KNOW TO SUCCESSFULLY PASS THE COURSE. The same thing will happen with todays recruits.

To be honest, if you can't pass the CFAT without studying and prepping for weeks I don't want you working for me. You will end up being too slow and will lead me to have to explain everything 2,3 or 4 times before you end up understanding the bare minimum to do your job.

If anyone takes exception to this rant just remember, "Life sucks but it sucks even more if you're stupid"


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Is the quality of todays education that bad that potential recruits need to study for this test?



Yes.  Spell check and the use of calculators for even the simplest math equations are a couple of reasons.


----------



## jzaidi1 (2 May 2008)

Yeah I come from the old school as well.  I honestly think people are genuinely concerned, not about CFAT, but what the scores mean to their career choices.  Heck, when I joined I got what I wanted (at the time) but I know folks here (and especially Gen Ys) are looking for a career that will make them happy vs going in a little blind. Unlike Gen X (me) and Boomers who were more open to authoritarian rules and worked with the hands that were dealt, the Gen Ys are not willing to settle for just anything - including test scores.

Gen Ys are a different breed my friend - stats have proven that they generally are more educated, more sheltered (not a good thing) and are willing to wait longer to make the right career choices.  In my civvie role I am currently dealing with Gen Ys coming out of University - trust me, they are a pain in the ass to deal with (not all of them) BUT are extremely well-informed and well researched.  There's no doubt they'd be concerned with CFAT and will fork out extra money/time to gain a slight advantage, if any.

My point, It's a different time right now and we are all in a middle of great social change.  BTW the comments about Gen Ys is a general study.  There are exceptions to the rule.  CFAT is a life-altering test and if I get a chance to go through it again you bet I'll be studying up for it.

J


----------



## NCRCrow (6 May 2008)

I am going to try it as I have to write my CFAT for my CFR.

I will give the Forum an honest opinion.


----------



## erik.hillis (20 Jul 2009)

I used this to prepare for my test, which I did today. Very few questions stumped me (and I did the test on ~2.5 hours of sleep) and had enough time to recheck some of my answers and guess on the few I didn't have time for/couldn't get. After the dust settled I did well enough for what I wanted - reg force infantry.

My only gripe with it was there are not enough unique questions... they really should double the amount. (I really only used the program for the practice tests block).


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jul 2009)

erikh said:
			
		

> I used this to prepare for my test, which I did today. Very few questions stumped me (and I did the test on ~2.5 hours of sleep) and had enough time to recheck some of my answers and guess on the few I didn't have time for/couldn't get. After the dust settled I did well enough for what I wanted - reg force infantry.
> 
> My only gripe with it was there are not enough unique questions... they really should double the amount. (I really only used the program for the practice tests block).



I tought that taking the test was the only CFAT requirement for infantry  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Jul 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I tought that taking the test was the only CFAT requirement for infantry  ;D



No, for example spelling aptitude is also measured.

(From an ex-Infantryman)


----------

